# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Hey Everyone

## phshairscience

This is my first post and i am dedicating this to the Introduction Forum as per the forum rules. Before introducing myself, i would just like to thank the Administrator of this forum for giving me opportunity to join this community.

Hey guys i from Singapore and I am new to this forum.  

------------------------------------------------------

PHS Hairscience

----------


## Artista

*Hello Phshairscience,* 

*Welcome to the greatest hairloss forum, The BaldTruthTalk !*

So you are from Singapore, I am from the United States,in Illinois.
I will check out that website *,The PHS Hair Science*.
Last year in November, I was the second  patient of *Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' 3rd Phase Testing*.
I wonder if you know anything about that. 
Anyways, once again, welcome to this forum!!

----------


## RamonaPercy

Hello friends. I am new to this forum. Nice to see you all. Hope we all will have a useful discussion over here.

----------


## Susan MacDonald

Welcome to the forum  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Harington

Hello! I am also new to the forum hope to see you around  :Smile:

----------


## Ella

Hi, I'm very glad that you joined us!

----------

